# New Holland Loader # 16LA



## Steve Telinda (Jun 9, 2019)

Good evening, I am looking for a New Holland Loader number 16 LA for my N/H TC35 tractor.

Does anyone have any ideas as to where I can find one?

Thank you very much in advance for any help Steve


----------

